# Going to miss...........M&S and Next!!!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi All, one of the things i am going to miss (that's about it really) when we move to Brissie is M&S and Next for clothes, and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what the equals are around Brissie to those. It's something i'm starting to panic about (yes i know very sad) but i hate the thought of the in between stages of cheap and nasty clothes to discovering similar!!!

Anyone had the same problem? Or am i just a complete saddo?

Er......Think carefully how you answer!!!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

I too am going to miss Next, we are hopefully heading to Melbourne region towards the start of next year. I really like their clothes for women and kids and they are great value for money. When we have visited Oz I haven't really seen anything similar, I suppose we will just need to adapt although I do have my current workmates on standby for sending me things over now and again if I miss it that much!!


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

I know what you mean. I use the next directory still and M&S online, have them sent to my mums address in the UK and she posts them over. Otherwise you have to weigh up the odds. It does seem sad, but I miss the UK shopping badly. The best places to shop is Queen Street in the City, or Myers. At least they have French Connection and Jigsaw now. Have you tried DFO? great for designer bargains, my latest haunt.
In Sydney they have Mango, Karen Millen and Next in Perth. So hopefully, they will arrive eventually.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 9, 2008)

u2downunder said:


> Karen Millen and Next in Perth. So hopefully, they will arrive eventually.


Karen Millen and Next, yep thats me sorted then

But M&S's food...ummmmmm


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

OMG
I hadn't even considered this Scottishcelt, et al!!!!

The lack of monsoon and stuff will have serious consequences, my baby girl will KILL me........
The boys will be fine, but my eldest has size 16 feet!!!!! Blimey, oh Riley, what will i do??????
Internet, is the answer, surely.

The food ain't a problem, oz produce is yummy, well what I had was!!

Hmmmm, perhap my ot could start an import business????


----------



## Tiff (Jun 9, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hmmmm, perhap my ot could start an import business????


I think you are onto something there NM.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Could Be Tiff!

Now, a good name is needed; must be something snappy......


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm almost embarrassed to admit that there are certain things that I had in the US that I can't get in Australia, that I have sent over 

The biggest thing so far has been after-shower body mist. It's really hard to find, and the only place I've found it has been The Body Shop, which charges about $24 for a small bottle of it. 

I used to buy it in the US, bottles 1 1/2 times the size, for 5 for $30!!! So I asked Mom to go pick some up for me and mail them  Even with postage it works out cheaper. AND I get the scent that I really want.

Sometimes you can get good deals on clothes here, but Myer and David Jones (the big department stores) tend to be a little pricey. I haven't needed to buy clothes here yet, not anything more than a skirt here or a shirt there at least, but when I do serious clothes shopping I have a feeling I'll be ordering from an online catalogue in the US!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

northern mover said:


> OMG
> I hadn't even considered this Scottishcelt, et al!!!!
> 
> The lack of monsoon and stuff will have serious consequences, my baby girl will KILL me........
> ...


Tell me about it, Next and M&S are like second homes to me! But i draw the line at Monsoon you rich sod you! Although getting back to that scouser thing again ......lol

I think i'll have to get family to send me over clothes from Next and send the money over from them, although i will check out the oz clothes first, you never know our shops here could become a distant blur - that's the hope anyway!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Toy shops & McDonalds!*

My Sons would like to know please if Australia have 'Toys R Us' & 'McDonalds'?!  (All very important stuff to know when your 5 & 15 years old)!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Oh god yes, the golden arches are in aus, too. Sorry mate, but the big mac wins again against fresh fruit and veg.....
Scottishcelt
Rich? Are you having a laff? The little darling has put paid to any hopes of being rich
I will tell you a secret though; Cheshire Oaks outlet stores. Fab; 70% off in some places. Great through the week, rubbishly busy at weekend! Trust me, wily scousers will hunt down a bargain if it kills the feet to do so.
Be Good all
J


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

funnily enough my kids hate McDonalds or similar, as do we.

Must be all that homemade scottish cooking that's been inherited and passed on to them!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

True SC, Tru.
you can't beat a deep fried mars bar
Kidding.
My lot get a Maccies once every blue one; anything to stop the moaning when we shop at monsoon; gap and karen millen; gotta keep the old man sweet ain't i?
J


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey made me laf that one did, och we've moved away from the deep fried mars bar, it's now deep fried ciggie lol

Although the latest is buckfast laced fish and chips - i kid you not on that one!!!

Beats the hell out of a plate o scouse!!!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Foolish Jock
NOTHING but NOTHING beats a plate of scouse! Not even buckfast fish n chips, although i admit i'm tempted
Scouse is a delicacy, far beyond the limited palates of the poor unfortunates outside the region of Murkyside. Those who scoff at our regional dish clearly are a deprived lot
J


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> My Sons would like to know please if Australia have 'Toys R Us' & 'McDonalds'?!  (All very important stuff to know when your 5 & 15 years old)!




tell him he can rest assured they do well im on the sunshine coast and they do one hughe Toys R Us and Macdonnalds are every were they have buger king but its called humpry Jacks I think, have to watch the fast food places and ask for a meal esp as if you ask for a buger and dont specify a buger meal you end up paying for every thing sperately not to expensive but the meals are cheaper

well I know im only here two weeks wednesday BUT I love shopping and have been checking them all out, so far so good there is nice clothes to be gotten for kids and our selfs my friend has lovely clothes I guess Ill ahve to pick her brains on were to go as there are lovely shops just have to find them now 

Myers would be like debahamns I think any way so a bit pricey, Targaret is really good loads and I mean loads in there and they do every thing same with Kmart I have to get ready for a baby in about 8 to 10 weeks and so far Ive got one baby grow and a few things to be sent over so really time to get out shopping so Ill let you know how I get on. 
Honestly though I rekon Ill be getting my sis to post stuff over I think thats more to do with likeing a certain brand more than not being able to get the same here might change my mind on that the longer Im here


----------



## LetMeIn (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL @ CarterTucker...... most certainly these are vital questions....

I suppose being an expat in any country all you want it a bit of home somewhere. I am sure there should at least be a McDonalds!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Great News!*



Baby75 said:


> tell him he can rest assured they do well im on the sunshine coast and they do one hughe Toys R Us and Macdonnalds are every were they have buger king but its called humpry Jacks I think, have to watch the fast food places and ask for a meal esp as if you ask for a buger and dont specify a buger meal you end up paying for every thing sperately not to expensive but the meals are cheaper
> 
> well I know im only here two weeks wednesday BUT I love shopping and have been checking them all out, so far so good there is nice clothes to be gotten for kids and our selfs my friend has lovely clothes I guess Ill ahve to pick her brains on were to go as there are lovely shops just have to find them now
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for that reassuring information, even better, as our 'hopefull' destination is the Sunshine Coast!  My boys will be so pleased about the Toys R Us & the McDonalds!

My eldest son is into rollerblading too, but I have already done some research into that & it seems that there are plenty of skate parks around, so im hoping that wont be a problem. 

I too love shopping, so im hoping for some great shopping malls (or shopping centres) What do they call them there? 

So how is life for you so far? I suppose its all still like a holiday! Hows the weather? 

Great to hear from you,
Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

northern mover said:


> Foolish Jock
> NOTHING but NOTHING beats a plate of scouse! Not even buckfast fish n chips, although i admit i'm tempted
> Scouse is a delicacy, far beyond the limited palates of the poor unfortunates outside the region of Murkyside. Those who scoff at our regional dish clearly are a deprived lot
> J


Mince n totties beats everything Scouse! I'll send u down a bowl and see what u think lol


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> Thankyou so much for that reassuring information, even better, as our 'hopefull' destination is the Sunshine Coast!  My boys will be so pleased about the Toys R Us & the McDonalds!
> 
> My eldest son is into rollerblading too, but I have already done some research into that & it seems that there are plenty of skate parks around, so im hoping that wont be a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly

Any Idea were on the sunshine coast youll be heading 

He will be fine with the roller bladeing we went for a walk along the beach in Maroochydore alexandra headland way and thier was all the gear set up for them I thought that it was great and Im sure they are else were as well 

I think its malls Ill have to check that  the biggest one Ive seen so far is the sunshine plaza its built around the river huge actually all the shops are huge here. so youll be a happy shoper when you get here 

I have to say the funniest thing Ive seen so far is a adult shop right beside a baby shop so lots of prams and that out side and next door its all about adult fun I just thought that was so funny 

life so far is good we are finding our feet and checking every were out people are very friendly so that is helping lots we havent done to much tourist things yet just want to adjust to the oz way of life but i am enjoying it so far I have my moments but then being 30 weeks pregnant has more to do with that I think

its lovely during the day but can get so cold at night so bring your Warm night gown and slippers cause you will use them I didnt and Im so cold have my DH jumpers on I actually think night gown are a bit expensive here 30.00 upwards ill have to have a good look around 

hope that helps if I can answer any other questions ask away


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> Any Idea were on the sunshine coast youll be heading
> 
> ...


Hi again,

Great news about the roller blading, my son will be pleased. 

Thanks for the info about the cooler evenings too...

Do you have any more children, or just the baby your expecting? (Sorry if youve already told me, but my brains getting a little frazzled with all the information im overloading it with at the mo! )

Not sure on area yet, havent got that far in our research yet, im getting stuck in with 'trying' to get the ball rolling on the 'tra' side of things at the moment, but what im already finding is that 'it aint gonna be easy'!

My husband learnt his trade from experience & so has no 'formal' qualifications, so the tra is going to be type 'd' but they are confusing me saying the following:

_ In relation to the Uniform Assessment Criteria (UAC) and skill pathway D (which recognised applicants based solely on work experience), TRA has concluded the consultation phase and is close to finalising a policy position on the way ahead. 

Please note TRA cannot provide any further information on this matter as the decision has not yet been made which direction TRA will take on the Pathway "D" matter._

Does that make any sense to you?  Oh my gosh! 

Hope to hear from you again,
Kelly.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Great news about the roller blading, my son will be pleased.
> 
> ...



Hi Kelly 
I have 3 boys already 2,5,7 years and this one is a girl well she better be LOL they said she was at the scan

As far as I know they removed pathway d last september but are changing it and going to start it again im sorry but I dont know when they will be implementing it again hopefully this september have you spoken to an agent about it I know a very good one who is a very honest guy who could tell you more if you want Ill PM his details to you 

or may be some one else here knows the answer to that at least they seem to be reconsidering the pathway d route must be a pain in the ass waiting though i hate limbo land. have you looked at any other visa options 


hoep that helps Niamh


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, I have read this one for way too long and I have been wondering all this while what M&S is, Here in India M&S is Marks and Spencers... But I am sure you guys are talking of something else. Becasue I can not believe Marks not being there in Australia. .. hehe, I feel dumb asking, but time i get to know..


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Anj I'm afraid it's true, as unbelievable as it sounds, Marks and Spencers is not in Australia. 

neither is Benetton, Victoria's Secret (which I don't think is anywhere outside the US so that's not that strange), or ASDA/Wal-Mart!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Anj I'm afraid it's true, as unbelievable as it sounds, Marks and Spencers is not in Australia.
> 
> neither is Benetton, Victoria's Secret (which I don't think is anywhere outside the US so that's not that strange), or ASDA/Wal-Mart!


AAAhhhhhhhhh.. hehe.. I am shocked.. no victoria secret too.. i will have to gather all the inners from here and carry along. 
And Victoria's Secret is there in India.. Not a dedicated store but it is available everywhere. There are people who are importing the brand products.

I would not know much about ASDA/Wal-Mart but M&S.. hmmmmmm


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This whole conversation is cracking me up !!!

Here in UAE, there is a M+ S and I just dont get it...its like Myers or David Jones...have found nothing too special about it (or is there something in particular I am missing in there ??)

Tiff, have you tried Witchery or Sussans for clothes, as they sometimes have nice bits and pieces that arent too over the top price wise.

Anj1976- I have just come back from a holiday to India- loved every second of it- and yes- there were brand names everywhere !!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> This whole conversation is cracking me up !!!
> 
> Here in UAE, there is a M+ S and I just dont get it...its like Myers or David Jones...have found nothing too special about it (or is there something in particular I am missing in there ??)
> 
> Anj1976- I have just come back from a holiday to India- loved every second of it- and yes- there were brand names everywhere !!!!


well, one thing about M&S, the quality is the same always, the fit is amazing. They make sure theres a size for everyone. Their Lingerie is the best, I have been buying from there forever now (even when I was 51 kgs + thn what I am right now). Not over-priced. Their sales are amazing(unbelievable 70% and on days they give 50% over that too). There are people who love their fit because nothing else fits them better. my aunt buys her trousers from M&S and according to her they have one for every kind of body, the bottom heavy people and the top heavy one or the stomach bloated folks. . Try gaining a bit from a spot and try to fit in their clothes and you would fit in them beautifully. . (I think I have lost my mind today. hehe trust me I am not drunk)

And, yeah I hate to leave India, It sure is beautiful, and come 2010 it would be even better(cleaner) because of the commonwealth games. But what all we humans do for a better life . We can never be satisfied with what we have.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi All, one of the things i am going to miss (that's about it really) when we move to Brissie is M&S and Next for clothes, and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what the equals are around Brissie to those. It's something i'm starting to panic about (yes i know very sad) but i hate the thought of the in between stages of cheap and nasty clothes to discovering similar!!!
> 
> Anyone had the same problem? Or am i just a complete saddo?
> 
> Er......Think carefully how you answer!!!


hi scottishcelts, i've been thinking exactly the same, Next is goin to be a major loss, will have to do some major shopping in the sales.

we're hopfully moving out to brissie in jan.

have a right laugh reading this thread, u and cartertucker, sound like girls after my own heart x x


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

sgilli -- I have to agree with you on Marks and Spencers. I never really saw the fascination with it either; must be a British (or Indian in Anj's case!) thing LOL

I did like Next though, when living in the UK.

I have done a bit of clothes shopping here in Australia and you can get some good clothes for a reasonable price, but as I've only been here about 5 months, I haven't needed to do a whole lot of shopping yet.

Victoria's Secret is proving hard to live without though. Not just for the lingerie, but also the clothing (which in the US you have to order by catalogue but it's really good stuff and you can get great deals) and the cosmetics. But I practically lived in that store in the US anyway!

Benetton was a real shocker. I thought they were EVERYWHERE!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*River Island!*

I really love shopping at 'River Island' here in the Uk, I just love the clothes, especially the Jeans! 

But im not going to be that bothered about not having a River Island in Australia, im sure i'll find new styles & new shops that I will like! 

Its going to be great fun exploring all the new shopping malls/centres....Hope they have huge ones like our Bluewater & Lakeside, im sure they will. 

Kelly.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

oh River Island!!! I bought my best clothing investment EVER at that store. Back in September 2000 (I even remember the date LOL) I went to Leeds on a mission to find a full-length, black, A-line wool coat. I was willing to spend just about any amount of money on it. I went into almost every shop in Leeds and then when I walked into River Island there it was, right in the front of the shop. The PERFECT coat. Exactly what I was looking for. It cost about 250 pounds. I still wear it to this day, and I get compliments on it from just about everyone I meet. apart from switching out the buttons occasionally and some tears in the lining, it's still in perfect condition. 

Best 300 quid I ever spent


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

jam said:


> hi scottishcelts, i've been thinking exactly the same, Next is goin to be a major loss, will have to do some major shopping in the sales.
> 
> we're hopfully moving out to brissie in jan.
> 
> have a right laugh reading this thread, u and cartertucker, sound like girls after my own heart x x


Mm Next is the biggest loss for me too but i do have to agree on the M&S thing you've all been saying, i only buy their underwear and a little food when im feeling indulgent lol but i certainly wont miss any of these shops enough to put me off Oz!


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

i think we all want what we can't have 

i grow up in oz aged 8 -14, i remember missing heniz baked beans and sausage and cadburys buttons!

when i came back to wales, it eta bbq sauce (which i still order on the internet) and cherry ripes that i longed for.

really looking forward to gettin back to oz, it's only taken me 18yrs, def think british chocolate is the best, mmm x x


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes i have to agree on the chocolate, i'm a huge Cadbury's fan, i don't eat any other chocolate so i'm going to miss it sorely and i've been told that the Cadbury choc in Oz doesn't taste as good so i'm going to have to indulge when ever the opportunity comes along.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yes i have to agree on the chocolate, i'm a huge Cadbury's fan, i don't eat any other chocolate so i'm going to miss it sorely and i've been told that the Cadbury choc in Oz doesn't taste as good so i'm going to have to indulge when ever the opportunity comes along.



Oz Cadbury's is much nicer IMO, as it is much sweeter.
We get the UK Cadburys here, and its much drier.

If you ever get a chance to visit Tasmania, visit the Cadburys factory..great trip, lots of fun, and lots of choccies to eat !!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh now that's a must!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

look what people are going to miss. hehe... you got to loose some to gain some


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Fresh Fruit*

Ive heard that the fruit is really fresh in Australia & the thought of being able to grow really interesting fruit in the garden (rather than the usual, apples & strawberries being about your limit here in the Uk!) Really excites me.....

Much less fattening than chocolate too!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Mmm me too CT, pineapple sounds great


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Now it's winter so the fruit is nothing special here in Melbourne, but i remember when I arrived in early February and started food shopping, the variety and low prices of fruit were astounding! I was finally able to try the sought-after "Dragon fruit" which was unable to be imported to the US due to it's very short shelf-life. 

We ate homemade fruit salad almost every day in summer because the fruit was so fresh, tasty, and inexpensive. 

unfortunately, in winter it gets expensive and grainy... but I guess that's the case just about everywhere except the tropics.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Yes i have to agree on the chocolate, i'm a huge Cadbury's fan, i don't eat any other chocolate so i'm going to miss it sorely and i've been told that the Cadbury choc in Oz doesn't taste as good so i'm going to have to indulge when ever the opportunity comes along.


Argentine Cadbury's is far too sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

*Seems I'm not alone*

I'm moving to Melbourne in November to join my boyfriend and really looking forward to it. I've been to visit a couple of times and so far I've been glad to find similar or better things than here in the Isle of Man! However, my main concern is Next & M&S! Thought I was just being daft, but it's reassuring to know I'm not on my own! It looks like I shouldn't have much problems buying tops, but I did struggle trying to find trousers that fit! I love my Next jeans, but all the shops I looked at seem to be for skinny hips? Am I just looking in the wrong places? Otherwise, I think I'm going to have to resort to Mum's mail order service.
Oh and for the chocoholics amongst you, I have found a few shops specialising in British chocolates and other British products including thorntons chocolates and even M&S organic tea bags!!! 
I suppose I should add that the only other thing that I am struggling to find an equal to is bacon, any ideas where I can get British/Danish cured bacon? I suppose at least it will be something to enjoy when visiting the family.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> I'm moving to Melbourne in November to join my boyfriend and really looking forward to it. I've been to visit a couple of times and so far I've been glad to find similar or better things than here in the Isle of Man! However, my main concern is Next & M&S! Thought I was just being daft, but it's reassuring to know I'm not on my own! It looks like I shouldn't have much problems buying tops, but I did struggle trying to find trousers that fit! I love my Next jeans, but all the shops I looked at seem to be for skinny hips? Am I just looking in the wrong places? Otherwise, I think I'm going to have to resort to Mum's mail order service.
> Oh and for the chocoholics amongst you, I have found a few shops specialising in British chocolates and other British products including thorntons chocolates and even M&S organic tea bags!!!
> I suppose I should add that the only other thing that I am struggling to find an equal to is bacon, any ideas where I can get British/Danish cured bacon? I suppose at least it will be something to enjoy when visiting the family.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

My family miss British bacon also - not to be found where we live. I think we will all have to wait until we visit the UK

Michelle


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> I'm moving to Melbourne in November to join my boyfriend and really looking forward to it. I've been to visit a couple of times and so far I've been glad to find similar or better things than here in the Isle of Man! However, my main concern is Next & M&S! Thought I was just being daft, but it's reassuring to know I'm not on my own! It looks like I shouldn't have much problems buying tops, but I did struggle trying to find trousers that fit! I love my Next jeans, but all the shops I looked at seem to be for skinny hips? Am I just looking in the wrong places? Otherwise, I think I'm going to have to resort to Mum's mail order service.
> Oh and for the chocoholics amongst you, I have found a few shops specialising in British chocolates and other British products including thorntons chocolates and even M&S organic tea bags!!!
> I suppose I should add that the only other thing that I am struggling to find an equal to is bacon, any ideas where I can get British/Danish cured bacon? I suppose at least it will be something to enjoy when visiting the family.


Hey BK it seems us girls all have the same ideas and thoughts of what will be missed, it's mad to think how many people will miss Next especially isn't it! chocolate is also a biggy but it's just food and clothes at the end of the day, they can and WILL be replaced damn it!!!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Now Girls, really! 
Important issues of next aside......oh, m&s, tesco; and maybe even monsoon.
What will you need? T shirts, a frock or three; a couple of pair of jeans; swimming togs; a cardi ( we ARE Brits!); a coat; 2 maybe 3 dozen pairs of shoes,( with matching bags, natch) knicks and bras; a few nice skirts and blouses; some shorts; a business suit for those that way inclined; maybe a wrap or three; a sweater for the cooler evenings; a nightie or 2.......Excess baggage be damned.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> chocolate is also a biggy but it's just food and clothes at the end of the day, they can and WILL be replaced damn it!!!


Just food, you serious? It's chocolate!!!  However, I found a great shop in Croydon called Chocolate Passion and it's stocked with British chocolates and sweets! Heaven! So I just need to source the Next jeans. I really can't believe I'm actually moving to Oz, last place I expected to go, but now very exciting! Just need to find a job, hmmmm.


----------

